# Copies of Reformed Confessions in Word



## Poimen (Sep 30, 2009)

As per the title above: does anyone possess them or have a link from where I may download them? 

N.B. I am aware of "Reformed Confessions 3.0" but it is not compatible with my system.


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 30, 2009)

you can copy and paste them into word from here:

Literature


----------



## Poimen (Oct 1, 2009)

Guess what Bert? I already did. 

But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## discipulo (Oct 1, 2009)

Rev Daniel

This may be quite basic, but just in case you haven't tried it yet,

most of the times you can copy from any site (unless its full flash made)

and paste special as unformatted text to a word doc. 

not 2 but 0.5 

for instance from here 

Historic Church Documents at Reformed.org

actually on this site there are also zip files with doc and pdf files available : )


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2009)

Here you go...

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/51169/ReformedConfessions.zip


----------

